# non rally gauges in 70 gto



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

does anybody know how common it is for a 70 gto to have dummy lights instead of gauges in cluster.mine has of course the fuel gauge but the rest are dummy lights


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Dummy lights were the standard gauge package. Gauges were another extra cost option and many buyers weren't aware of, or could afford them. Imagine the un-informed buyer ordering a GTO thinking it came with everything in the ads and being presented a base car with column shift auto or 3 speed manual on the floor with a bench seat and non-posi rear axle !!! It was more common than you think and many of those cars have been modified since.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks,because for awile there i thought maybe someone switched out the dash for a lemans dash.


----------

